# Reparing Falling Headliners



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

How would I repair a falling Headliner in an old GTI? Or is there no hope and just try and staple it back up








Any help is appreciated


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Reparing Falling Headliners (Sw1tch)*

What year is your GTI?


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Reparing Falling Headliners (Bryan J)*

It's not mine, but it would be a 1992.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Reparing Falling Headliners (Sw1tch)*

Depending on the condition of the headliner material, it is possible to reinstall it. If the material has been sagging for a while, it may not reapply very well and you may want to buy new headliner material from a fabric store or upholstery shop.
In either case, you'll need to remove the headliner card from the car, peel off all of the old material, and apply the new material. You'll use 3M General Trim Adhesive to attach the material to the panel, and scissors or a razor blade to trim it, then reinstall into the car.
Bryan


----------



## Tom Shorten (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Reparing Falling Headliners (Sw1tch)*

I have an 1981 Rabbit LX Pickup and an 1984 GTi. I tried everything on the vinyl headliner in the Pickup to keep it up and after 5 cans of headliner glue spray I took it to a person who does it for a living. Same thing with my 84 GTI, I finally ripped the cloth off and paid the $150 to have it reinstalled. Here is an idea that you might want to try. Remove the headliner and the cardboard backing. Tape off the rest of the car (inside) and spray it with under coat and/or that stuff they use for BEDLINERS. The sound proofing does a pretty good job and lessens the road noise quite a bit. You can order headliner sets from RockyMountain motorworks or from a company called TMI but if you plan on restoring it right get someone who knows what they are doing. Good Luck


----------



## mplsvwgolfMKII (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Reparing Falling Headliners (Tom Shorten)*

The reason you are having problems is because you are using actual headliner material. That foam backing on there is causing your probs. Get some medium weight fabric of the color and texture that you want and use that instead of the headliner material. Also, scrape all the residue off of the board before re-applying adhesive for your fabric.


----------



## HValleG (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Reparing Falling Headliners (mplsvwgolfMKII)*

and in case of "no scrape the foam"







? can i try glue another cloht in the foam ?







( the foam is totaly "glued"







) and I found a piece of "original head linner cloht in a junkyard weeks a go"







I wana know If I have chance in this after tearparts!


----------

